# إقتصاد هندسي (صناعية) Economic Engineer



## ENG-COOL (1 فبراير 2008)

ممكن أن تفيدونا بأي كتاب عن هذه المادة (إقتصاد هندسي ) Economic Engineer
كتب عربية أو إنجليزية في مهمة للغاية و مشكورين. :20:


----------



## عايض (28 يونيو 2009)

صحيح كلامك مادة سهلة ممتنعة


----------

